# Sad News About a Dear Member



## Heather (Sep 17, 2016)

Morning everyone. 

I'm very sad to report that I just learned on Facebook that our dear friend LIJane has just entered hospice due to an illness she was recently diagnosed with. In my FB message to her son Mike, I let him know that we had members who were close and may be able to offer assistance with her collection should they need it.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Sep 17, 2016)

So sorry to hear that. My prayers are with her and her family.


----------



## Migrant13 (Sep 17, 2016)

Very sad news. I wish I was closer so I could offer some help. Thoughts are with her and her family for sure.


----------



## Lanmark (Sep 17, 2016)

I'm sorry to hear this.


----------



## Wendy (Sep 17, 2016)

I'm very sad to hear this. Heather thank you for letting us know.


----------



## Hien (Sep 17, 2016)

Heather said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> I'm very sad to report that I just learned on Facebook that our dear friend LIJane has just entered hospice due to an illness she was recently diagnosed with. In my FB message to her son Mike, I let him know that we had members who were close and may be able to offer assistance with her collection should they need it.


 Very sad to hear that. I thought she is still very young .


----------



## abax (Sep 17, 2016)

What a sad day when orchid friends are ill. Do any of us
live close enough to be of help? I've forgotten where she
lives.


----------



## Heather (Sep 17, 2016)

She's on Long Island. I know Marco visited her once a while back.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 18, 2016)

Marco and I also went to a show with her. Give them our best thoughts and let us know if they need any assistance.


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 18, 2016)

That's sad.


----------



## Ray (Sep 18, 2016)

She has been a long-time friend and customer, but I only got to meet her at a speaking engagement a couple of years ago. I'm really sorry to hear this.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 18, 2016)

I've been away from ST for a couple days -- what a shock. I'm so sorry. Jane is an excellent orchidist and a great contributor to our forum. I hope she is resting easily.


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 19, 2016)

Wow this is shocking news. I have always enjoy her posts and enjoyed replying to them. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gilda (Sep 19, 2016)

Oh no, Spoke with her not long ago..am saddened too hear this.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 19, 2016)

Sorry to hear! 
I always enjoyed pictures she posted. 

I think there is an orchid society in that area.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 20, 2016)

I'm sorry to hear this. My thoughts and prayers go out to her and her family.


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 30, 2016)

Thanks for letting us know, and letting her family know we care


----------



## NYEric (Sep 30, 2016)

Find out if she is taking visitors.


----------



## Gilda (Sep 30, 2016)

Eric ,Jane passed away :sob:. Her services are Monday.


----------



## Gilda (Sep 30, 2016)

Eric, this is the funeral home..hope the link works.. If not..Google the funeral home. There are two visitation times.

http://brueggemannfh.com/current/


----------



## Wendy (Sep 30, 2016)

So, so sad. RIP Jane.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 30, 2016)

Very sad. Thanks for the update.


----------



## emydura (Sep 30, 2016)

I'm so sad to hear this. RIP Jane. You will be missed on this forum.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 30, 2016)

Thanks, Gilda. I tried to find a place on the funeral home's website where one could send condolences, but I didn't find one.


----------



## Gilda (Oct 1, 2016)

SlipperFan said:


> Thanks, Gilda. I tried to find a place on the funeral home's website where one could send condolences, but I didn't find one.



I couldn't either Dot. Just service times...I saw no obituary.


----------



## eOrchids (Oct 1, 2016)

My condolences to her family! :sob:


----------



## Heather (Oct 1, 2016)

Thanks Gilda, I was just coming to post the same.  Very sad news. RIP Jane, you will be missed!


----------



## John M (Oct 1, 2016)

Ah, that's such sad news. RIP Jane. 'Gonna miss you!


----------



## Lanmark (Oct 1, 2016)

:'( My condolences to all of her family and friends.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Oct 3, 2016)

I'm sorry to hear this.


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 6, 2016)

Rest in peace 

Jean


----------



## JAB (Oct 6, 2016)

Condolences.


----------



## Marco (Jan 24, 2017)

This makes me really sad. I was just watering a neo division I received from her and wanted to write an email to say hello and realized I haven't seen any activity from her lately. I wish I visited her more often this past year. I will miss her sorely.


----------

